# W10 Drucker wird nicht angezeigt(gelöst)



## Shmendrick (30. Juli 2015)

*W10 Drucker wird nicht angezeigt(gelöst)*

Mir wird mein Drucker in Office unter drucken nicht angezeigt,in der Geräte Liste ist er vorhanden(canon ip 2600),laut Kombatibilitäts Liste soll er mit Windows 10 gehen.

Bei Gerät hinzufügen bzw Drucker findet W10 nichts,der Drucker wird unter "Nicht angegeben" aufgeführt.Unter W7 ging alles,plug and druck.


----------



## p3t3rlUsT (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: W10 Drucker wird nicht angezeigt*

bei canon mal nach neuen Treibern geschaut?


----------



## Shmendrick (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: W10 Drucker wird nicht angezeigt*

Problem gelöst so gehts^^

*Hier die Lösung für mein Problem vom HP Support:*

_Gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor:
- Start 
- Systemsteuerung 
- Drucker. 
Klicken Sie auf Drucker hinzufügen. Dadurch startet der Windows  Installationsassistent zum Hinzufügen von Druckern. Wählen Sie bitte  "Einen lokalen Drucker hinzufügen".
Setzen Sie nun den Punkt bei "Einen vorhandenen Anschluss verwenden" und  wählen Sie daneben den USB00x Anschluss aus (das x steht für eine Zahl,  diese kann je nach System und Anzahl bereits angeschlossender USB  Geräte variieren). Dann wieder auf "Weiter" klicken.
Wählen Sie bei den Herstellern nun "HP" (NICHT Hewlett-Packard!) und in  der Druckerliste Ihr Gerät  aus. Markieren Sie diesen und klicken auf  "Weiter".
HINWEIS: Wird der OfficeJet Pro K5400 nicht afugeführt, klicken Sie auf  Windows Update und warten, bis sich die Treiberdatenbank aktualisiert  hat. Eine aktive Internetverbindung ist erforderlich.
Den Druckernamen können Sie anpassen, wenn gewünscht. Drücken Sie dann  "Weiter". Der Druckertreiber wird nun installiert. Um eine Testseite zu  drucken, bitte den entsprechenden Button anklicken. Beenden Sie den  Assistenten dann mit einem Klick auf "Fertig stellen".
Schließen Sie den Drucker immer direkt an den PC an und stellen Sie  sicher, dass alle Kabelanschlüsse fest sitzen. Das Kabel sollte nicht  länger als 1,5 Meter sein und dem "USB - Standard" entsprechen. Tauschen  Sie es bitte gegebenenfalls gegen ein Neues aus. Wichtig ist auch, dass  kein anderes Peripheriegerät (wie z.B. Scanner, Bandlaufwerke,  Umschalter, USB - Verteiler (HUB) usw.) am Druckerkabel angeschlossen  ist._


----------



## Shmendrick (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: W10 Drucker wird nicht angezeigt*

Als Drucker dann halt bei mir Canon ausgewählt.


----------



## p3t3rlUsT (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: W10 Drucker wird nicht angezeigt*

gut hat geklappt 

laut Canon wäre das gekommen 
Dieses Produkt ist mit dem ausgewählten Betriebssystem nicht kompatibel. Es stehen keine Treiber zum Download zur Verfügung. Aktualisieren Sie bitte entweder Ihr Produkt oder Betriebssystem auf ein unterstütztes Modell bzw. eine unterstützte Version.  
Wählen Sie oben ein anderes Betriebssystem, um die Kompatibilität mit diesem Produkt zu prüfen.


----------



## Shmendrick (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: W10 Drucker wird nicht angezeigt*

Drucker wird bei Windows in der Kombi Liste angezeigt.


----------

